# Some test shot with the Tamron 70-200 Di USD VC



## coastalconn (Jun 26, 2014)

So I wanted to diversify a bit and add a fast "people" lens to my collection.  Decided to give the Tamron a whirl since I like the 150-600 so much.  These are all wide open..  General stuff sure is a lot different than birds... Comments/thoughts welcome

I went out shooting with a few friends and she had a D610 so I decided to take a snapshot of her.  This was for sharpness..



100% seems pretty sharp to me..




Of course I had to try a BIF and this Killdeer was quite tricky.. big difference between a 600 and a 200, lol..  Not ideal light..


Killdeer by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

Next up was focus tracking.  Found some young adults skateboarding and found they were much easier to track than birds, lol..




Then the ol trusty flower shots for bokeh...


Testing Tamron 70-200 VC by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr



Testing Tamron 70-200 VC by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't think you need us to tell you they seem great for wide open. Enjoy that lens. I will keep an eye out for d7100 shots with it also.


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 26, 2014)

jaomul said:


> I don't think you need us to tell you they seem great for wide open. Enjoy that lens. I will keep an eye out for d7100 shots with it also.


Oh, only the first one was full frame, the rest are on my D7100.. sorry, looking back it is a little confusing... lol


----------



## jaomul (Jun 26, 2014)

Cool. Works well on both. I really wanted (want) this lens but got a good deal on a sigma 50-150mm off a friend, but I won't have it for a while. Enjoy


----------



## Braineack (Jun 26, 2014)

I was lucky with mine getting this blue jay at 75mm: https://www.flickr.com/photos/80607199@N08/13113006153/

your first two mediafire links arent working for me, probably blocked here (most online storage places are)


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 26, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I was lucky with mine getting this blue jay at 75mm: https://www.flickr.com/photos/80607199@N08/13113006153/
> 
> your first two mediafire links arent working for me, probably blocked here (most online storage places are)



How did you pull that off at 75mm, lol...
mediafire must be blocked on your end...


----------



## TWright33 (Jun 26, 2014)

jaomul said:


> Cool. Works well on both. I really wanted (want) this lens but got a good deal on a sigma 50-150mm off a friend, but I won't have it for a while. Enjoy



I have a couple test shots on here somewhere with mine from my D7100.

Sharpness at f2.8 blew my mind.


----------



## lambertpix (Jun 26, 2014)

Not bad.  It really seems like we're enjoying a pretty fantastic competitive environment right now with some of the solid new lens offerings from Tamron & Sigma, not to mention flashes and other accessories from all sorts of 3rd parties.  I can't help thinking that this competition is going to keep the heat on Canon & Nikon to keep improving their stuff, too, which is great news for photographers.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 26, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> How did you pull that off at 75mm, lol...



I was hiding under a canvas 

pure, luck to be honest.  I was so shocked he flew down (i wasn't quite ready to start shooting) I just fired away before having a chance to really zoom or even focus; he quickly flew off.  It's not even really cropped.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 26, 2014)

Got mine yesterday and slowly learning this lens and getting accustom to it, very excited with this lens.
So many good reviews on it I just had to get it 
Enjoy your lens.


----------



## PaulWog (Jun 26, 2014)

"Found some young adults scateboarding..."

Cracked me up.


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 26, 2014)

PaulWog said:


> "Found some young adults scateboarding..."
> 
> Cracked me up.



LOL, made me feel old


----------



## greybeard (Jun 26, 2014)

This blows my mind, I had a 17-50 Tamron f/2.8 VC that was just terrible wide open.  Your 70-200 is tack sharp.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 26, 2014)

This looks like it performs well everywhere. Another thing to add to the list of crap I need. 

Greybeard, I've heard the VC version isn't as sharp as the non-VC for that lens. I have the non-VC 17-50, and wide open, it's awesome.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 26, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> This looks like it performs well everywhere. Another thing to add to the list of crap I need.
> 
> Greybeard, I've heard the VC version isn't as sharp as the non-VC for that lens. I have the non-VC 17-50, and wide open, it's awesome.


must be true, I got mine used too, I ended up selling it for what I paid for it so I didn't get burned.  Someday I may check out the non-VC if I stay with DX.


----------



## ruifo (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome to the club.
I'm always impressed with the results of this lens. Look the steam in this shot I did...




Trajineras de Xochimilco by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 27, 2014)

Currently saving my pennies for this lens haha


----------



## Derrel (Jun 27, 2014)

greybeard said:


> This blows my mind, I had a 17-50 Tamron f/2.8 VC that was just terrible wide open.  Your 70-200 is tack sharp.



Roger Cicala at lensrentals.com wrote that selling off ALL of the OLD, non-VC Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 lenses was one of the biggest blunders he ever made, because the new VC models sucked so bad....the lens was significantly redesigned he said, between the two versions...now, he does extensive research before he does automatic "upgrades".


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 27, 2014)

:banghead::banghead::banghead: Why ow why do mods move threads about gear talk to a general gallery.  Specifically one that pertains to Nikon d7100/d600.  

Derrel, I have the old 17-50 F2.8 non VC and it can be had pretty cheap and it is a pretty darn good lens for the price!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 27, 2014)

For the record, I'm pretty sure they still make the non-VC version. I think they realized their mistake-I got one new this past February. Even still, great lens for $500. Now to add this 70-200...


----------

